# Lelit Mara PL62 - what's the verdict...?



## moley (Jan 30, 2014)

Hello all

I'm considering buying a Lelit Mara PL62 - not the T or S versions. It's an HX machine, that's the perfect size for my space.

http://espresso.lelit.com/modello/pl62/

What's the consensus on these? I've seen hardly anything online about them.

Is Lelit a good manufacturer, or one to avoid?

Many thanks for any opinions and info.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Not sure who sells these in the uk , i can't recall an active member with this machine ... ( i will be proven wrong now though )

Have looked on Coffeegeek for any opinions ?


----------



## moley (Jan 30, 2014)

There are a couple of positive reviews out there, but from people with very few posts... The cynic in me always takes these with a pinch of salt.

John from espressounderground is selling them in the Uk

http://www.espressounderground.co.uk/domestic.html


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

It goes under another name, doesn't it? Might explain the paucity of reviews


----------



## moley (Jan 30, 2014)

Wait... what? Really? Any ideas what it's called?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I'm sure i read something on HB that said they're also sold under a different name but can't remember.

Take it you've seen these?

http://www.home-barista.com/espresso-machines/lelit-pl62-mara-short-review-t29341.html

http://www.home-barista.com/advice/lelit-pl62-mara-any-owner-t28860.html


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

As above there is not a huge amount of info out there on them...

That said its a basic e61 HX design. It has one part that I can see - the control box - that isn't a common part. The rest of it is a boiler, wires, pipes, and an ulka pump. Unlike something like the Sage machines it would likely be fixed by any engineer who has worked with espresso machines. All info I can find on other sites about it is positive and its a cracking looking machine with an incredibly compact footprint and a very inviting price.

There is a lot to like about it.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

I think they are part of Iberital/ other models the Anna etc:confused:


----------



## moley (Jan 30, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> Take it you've seen these?


Yes, thank you, from the same person, with a very low post count...


----------



## moley (Jan 30, 2014)

El carajillo said:


> I think they are part of Iberital/ other models the Anna etc:confused:


Hmmm.... can't find anything that connects them


----------



## moley (Jan 30, 2014)

Dylan said:


> ... and its a cracking looking machine with an incredibly compact footprint...


It is lovely looking...


----------



## DannyMontez (May 19, 2014)

Looks pretty good actually! How much is it here in the UK?


----------



## moley (Jan 30, 2014)

DannyMontez said:


> Looks pretty good actually! How much is it here in the UK?


I'm not sure what the protocol is here about mentioning price. But the one I've been quoted seems to be proportionate to the machine's size...


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

moley said:


> I'm not sure what the protocol is here about mentioning price. But the one I've been quoted seems to be proportionate to the machine's size...


I can't see how there is any problem saying how much you have seen them for, unless the person who quoted you specifically asked you not to mention it.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

moley said:


> I'm not sure what the protocol is here about mentioning price


Mention it freely


----------



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

we have been approached by Lelit to become their UK distributor, our MD is currently in talks with them.

Any one need any further info let us know


----------



## moley (Jan 30, 2014)

Here's the message I got from Pete (not John!)

Hi. They are stainless steel, they are a new line for us so at the moment they are delivered direct from Italy but this really doesn't hold things up.

The retail price is £1104 plus delivery plus vat however our price will be at this time £820 including delivery and vat for UK mainland paid by bank transfer for card payment there will be a 3 percent increase plus vat

I hope this is of interest


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Nice looking machine and nice price!


----------



## DannyMontez (May 19, 2014)

That's a good price!


----------

